# dap-alex 25yr caulk



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

This is my venting post. I saw this being used to caulk a tub...need I say more?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Tile guy, carpenter, painter???


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

And I have seen "painters" use it to create "cut lines" around base and casing!


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

yeah, I've seen that too. 


a worker for the GC....doing details behind another worker.

I informed polite and fun that tooth paste would have worked better


----------



## Paintmaster (Aug 13, 2011)

Ditto for me, I compete with lots of "painters" in my area, ha!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

At least it wasn't silicone...


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> At least it wasn't silicone...


 See,there ya go, that's all I would be concerned with.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

some percentage of silicone and some mildew protector would be ok to me along the edge of the tile to tub meeting.

I don't do or want silicone by any painted surface of mine.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Really- I am just sticking my opinion out into the workplace where this is not any of my business. 

and when I make the necessary statements of what would work better and why- it is not going to be listened to-

ask me how I know that?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sagebrush123 said:


> Really- I am just sticking my opinion out into the workplace where this is not any of my business.
> 
> and when I make the necessary statements of what would work better and why- it is not going to be listened to-
> 
> ask me how I know that?


Well, its not something where it's going to make your job tougher, take longer, etc. Why spend the energy there?

Get it done, get paid! Be happy!


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Tj-

I am having to redirect myself in many areas.

Learning how to really see myself at work site and see myself in others-

shadows and all.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sagebrush123 said:


> Tj-
> 
> I am having to redirect myself in many areas.
> 
> ...


You're getting pretty deep for a painter's forum


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> You're getting pretty deep for a painter's forum


 
Pretty deep for ANY forum:blink:


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

:no:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Sage, I like that you're taking the time to gain some introspection of yourself...seriously. Keep in mind that there is only so much you can control, especially on a job-site with other trades. Sometimes you're stuck working with what you have. How you view/project yourself does have an effect on how others see you.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

This particular facet of my painting has seemed to be the most difficult passage. There are great variables involved that make it pleasant.

The difficulties, though, are gruesome.

I am off now doing other jobs and I will be for the most part by myself. I will work on exteriors now probably until it gets cold. See briefly the homeowners and not have to deal with "others" for awhile and maybe never again.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am not that deep- I just like to think. lots of forums are deep. I like to look past the surface. 



like we are all waves, but of the same ocean.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sagebrush123 said:


> I am not that deep- I like to look past the surface.


To the substrate? 
But yeah sorta what Wolf said: stuff like that out of your control, does it really affect your ability to do a good job or make money? Sounds like it don't. My point is, dont' polevault over mouseturds  don't use up your energy on things that in the big picture dont matter. Theres plenty of other things where you may need it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

At least its not this stuff, feels so wrong, and especially since ill probably be back to paint this trim not too far off. Nothing i can do about it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

tj, I have never seen that product before, why does it feel wrong? what don't you like about it? dow has some great sealants.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> tj, I have never seen that product before, why does it feel wrong? what don't you like about it? dow has some great sealants.


It is a stellar product but its 100% silicone and im having to put it around some paintable trim that i will most likely be painting. Thats the only part I dont like. The only saving grace is the paint color matches the caulk.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> At least its not this stuff, feels so wrong, and especially since ill probably be back to paint this trim not too far off. Nothing i can do about it.


 The tubes are pretty to me, and that's a big part of it.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have in the past used a white pigmented shellac over silicone and then was able to topcoat. you may know this already-then this would be useless information.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I also like your cute saying about not polevaulting over mouseturds. very funny.

some things are not my business to be concerned over. it is of NO concern what the GC chooses to use as his caulk in the tubs. I was able to pick my own for my job.

my concern is like this:

when trades aren't doing modest clean upo after themselves- I am not going to suffer. If it is one or two incidents where I need to clean..no big deal...other than that get a day laborer because I am not the cleaner.

and if I am working in the house with this GC construction crew....and people are not taking the effort to not scratch floors, damage tubs...and many other negligent issues........this seems like a quality issue and I would not like to be affiliated inside these projects. I like to work in environments where I may have possible referals also, and to think that my efforts are jeoprodised by lazy folks and people are not protective or caring to other property..why bother? no one is blaming me- I like a little more quality, concern and action.

If you could see the damage to the floor, which is totally not necessary with adequate floor papers, and periodic cleaning.........I think 9 out of 10 people would not accept a floor in this condition.....time will tell.


the caulk is just the icing on the cake......


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sagebrush123 said:


> I have in the past used a white pigmented shellac over silicone and then was able to topcoat. you may know this already-then this would be useless information.


Thanks for the tip.

The only issue I can see with this, as I've had coverstain successfully coat silicone, is that, the adhesion is still only at a low level. Add to it that shellac is brittle, and then you have the expansion/contraction of the joints which, is the purpose of the caulk to begin with; I would anticipate that not long after there will be a breakdown to the coating system.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sagebrush123 said:


> the caulk is just the icing on the cake......


...That's what she said:thumbsup:

lol, sorry, had to do it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

nobody thought this was funny?

jeez.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

maybe we have all been out working except you and havn't had time to laugh today.....

I will say haha.

its apparent you live not on planet earth, but on planet penis


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

and as for the above struggle with the silicone-lets just burn the house down and start over!

why do you have to use silicone anyway? why not try Big Stretch......and then paint over it!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sagebrush123 said:


> maybe we have all been out working except you and havn't had time to laugh today.....
> 
> I will say haha.
> 
> its apparent you live not on planet earth, but on planet penis


Yes I am a alien, in a strange land...

Hey now that i have my iphone, i can work and post


----------

